# Wood Chip Smell, how to get rid of it?



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

I recently bought a used double FN. The person who owned it before me used wood chips. I despise the smell of wood chips. The smell makes me feel sick and I'm sure my boys wont enjoy it ether.
The plastic trays even after cleaning smell like them still.
Any ideas of how to get rid of the smell?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Other than continuing to wipe it down, I don't have a good solution. Did you wipe it down with a vinegar mix? Vinegar is very good at destroying smells.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

I used a hard cleaner and rinsed it very well with the hose.
I'll try vinigar next. I hope something works. The smell isn't noticeable unless you're right near the trays but omg that smell.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

It is a very distinct smell. I hope the vinegar works!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Sprinkle it with baking soda and then pour some vinegar on to cause the bubbling chemical reaction. Leave that sit for a bit and then hose it off. Repeat as needed.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

How long should I let it sit? Would overnight be to long?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

As long as you'd like! Overnight would be fine. You can scrub the pan with a brush as the mixture bubbles.

When I got my used cage, it was painfully clear that it used to house a ferret and was rarely cleaned. Several rounds of baking soda and vinegar finally got the stench out. Wood shavings should be no problem.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

Awesome! Going to go set them up on the porch now. Thanks for the advice both of you.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I love the smell of wood chips haha! Am I weird? Lol! I use fleece now for my boys, but I used to use Aspen...love the smell!


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

Everyone has different likes I don't think it's weird you like the smell.. 
I have asthma so just the smell of them makes my lungs hurt and makes me want to vomit. 
Two of my boys have breathing issues too so I know if it bugs me it will likely bug them.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

I also HATE that wood chip smell. ICK! 

If you have tired everything and still cant get the smell out you can buy the ferret nation trays separately. They might be a little pricey but its better than getting a whole new cage or having that smell stick around!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

With wood chips the smell is actually rather important. Wood chips are typically kiln dried so they shouldn't smell strongly of much of anything. If they smell too strongly they are likely too moist. And if they smell funky or just wrong, they are likely moldy and really bad for your rat. People who use wood chips tend to find the very mild "pine fresh" odor desirable and pleasant. 

I can't say if it's an acquired taste, but it might be like the smell of a fine cigar, or a perfectly ripe Limburger cheese, not everybody appreciates it.


----------

